# Anyone keeping crypts in high light tanks?



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anyone had any success in keeping crypt cordata and pontederiifolia in high light tanks with pressurized CO2?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Have not tried cordata, but my pontederiifolia does at least 1 leaf a week. Running 192W on a 46 bow with co2.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have 440 watts on a 75 and my pontederiifolia does OK. It never gets more than 3-5 leaves on it. I'm not sure if this is normal for the plant. I saw some in the ADG gallery that only had a few leaves on them. They have much less light so I'm thinking this might be the norm.

Ben


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

They never sprout more than a few leaves in my tanks--low or high light.


----------



## xmuller (Feb 20, 2009)

i put them in the darker spots of the tank and they are doing fine. they grow quite slow though.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Both my pontederiifolia and cordata do well in high light and co2
wilma


----------

